# Codogno e Castiglione in isolamento per il coronavirus cinese.



## admin (21 Febbraio 2020)

Situazione gravissima in Lombardia dopo la positività di tre soggetti italiani ai coronavirus cinese. 

Ecco il comunicato dell'assessore regionale Gallera:"Si invitano tutti i cittadini di Castiglione d'Adda e di Codogno, a scopo precauzionale, a rimanere in ambito domiciliare e ad evitare contatti sociali. Per coloro che riscontrino sintomi influenzali o problemi respiratori l'indicazione perentoria è di non recarsi in pronto soccorso ma di contattare direttamente il numero 112 che valuterà ogni singola situazione e attiverà percorsi specifici per il trasporto nelle strutture sanitarie preposte oppure ad eseguire eventualmente i test necessari a domicilio".

Notizia flash da Mediaset: sono saliti già a tre i contagi da coronavirus nel lodigiano (QUIhttp://www.milanworld.net/virus-italiano-contagiato-codogno-vt86428.html ) oltre ai 38enne ricoverato in terapia intensiva in gravi condizioni, sono rimasti contagiati anche la moglie e un conoscente.

L'untore, un soggetto asintomatico tornato dalla Cina a fine gennaio, è ora in isolamento.

Nel lodigiano ben 70 persone, tra contatti degli infetti e personale sanitario, sono state poste in isolamento.

La moglie contagiata è incinta. *Attenzione: la moglie è docente in un liceo ma non era in servizio.

**A Codogno altri due casi sospetti oltre ai tre accertati. L’uomo contagiato il 16 febbraio era stato in ospedale per sintomi influenzali e rimandato a casa con terapia antibiotica.*


----------



## admin (21 Febbraio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Situazione gravissima in Lombardia dopo la positività di tre soggetti italiani ai coronavirus cinese.
> 
> Ecco il comunicato dell'assessore regionale Gallera:"Si invitano tutti i cittadini di Castiglione d'Adda e di Codogno, a scopo precauzionale, a rimanere in ambito domiciliare e ad evitare contatti sociali. Per coloro che riscontrino sintomi influenzali o problemi respiratori l'indicazione perentoria è di non recarsi in pronto soccorso ma di contattare direttamente il numero 112 che valuterà ogni singola situazione e attiverà percorsi specifici per il trasporto nelle strutture sanitarie preposte oppure ad eseguire eventualmente i test necessari a domicilio".
> 
> ...



Come la Cina. 

Adesso sono azzi seri.


----------



## ilgallinaccio (21 Febbraio 2020)

comincerà a espandersi a macchia d'olio. se è solo contagioso la metà di quello di cui si ha paura, siamo nella m


----------



## admin (21 Febbraio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Situazione gravissima in Lombardia dopo la positività di tre soggetti italiani ai coronavirus cinese.
> 
> Ecco il comunicato dell'assessore regionale Gallera:"Si invitano tutti i cittadini di Castiglione d'Adda e di Codogno, a scopo precauzionale, a rimanere in ambito domiciliare e ad evitare contatti sociali. Per coloro che riscontrino sintomi influenzali o problemi respiratori l'indicazione perentoria è di non recarsi in pronto soccorso ma di contattare direttamente il numero 112 che valuterà ogni singola situazione e attiverà percorsi specifici per il trasporto nelle strutture sanitarie preposte oppure ad eseguire eventualmente i test necessari a domicilio".
> 
> ...



La docente in un liceo. Santo Dio.


----------



## gabri65 (21 Febbraio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come la Cina.
> 
> Adesso sono azzi seri.



Obiettivo raggiunto.

Solidarietà ai cinesi, infettandoci anche noi come loro. L'unica cosa a cui tengono realmente i nostri politicanti.


----------



## AntaniPioco (21 Febbraio 2020)

La moglie docente di liceo potenzialmente potrebbe essere una situazione esplosiva


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (21 Febbraio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Situazione gravissima in Lombardia dopo la positività di tre soggetti italiani ai coronavirus cinese.
> 
> Ecco il comunicato dell'assessore regionale Gallera:"Si invitano tutti i cittadini di Castiglione d'Adda e di Codogno, a scopo precauzionale, a rimanere in ambito domiciliare e ad evitare contatti sociali. Per coloro che riscontrino sintomi influenzali o problemi respiratori l'indicazione perentoria è di non recarsi in pronto soccorso ma di contattare direttamente il numero 112 che valuterà ogni singola situazione e attiverà percorsi specifici per il trasporto nelle strutture sanitarie preposte oppure ad eseguire eventualmente i test necessari a domicilio".
> 
> ...



Anche la moglie e un amico contagiati secondo il Corriere.


----------



## admin (21 Febbraio 2020)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> Anche la moglie e un amico contagiati secondo il Corriere.



C'è scritto...


----------



## ilgallinaccio (21 Febbraio 2020)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> La moglie docente di liceo potenzialmente potrebbe essere una situazione esplosiva



tutto potrebbe essere una situazione esplisiva quando lo hai in casa


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (21 Febbraio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> C'è scritto...



chiedo venia. Speriamo si riesca a contenere il virus. Ma lavorando in una multinazionale e la moglie in una scuola, credo ci saranno diversi altri casi a breve.


----------



## diavoloINme (21 Febbraio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Situazione gravissima in Lombardia dopo la positività di tre soggetti italiani ai coronavirus cinese.
> 
> Ecco il comunicato dell'assessore regionale Gallera:"Si invitano tutti i cittadini di Castiglione d'Adda e di Codogno, a scopo precauzionale, a rimanere in ambito domiciliare e ad evitare contatti sociali. Per coloro che riscontrino sintomi influenzali o problemi respiratori l'indicazione perentoria è di non recarsi in pronto soccorso ma di contattare direttamente il numero 112 che valuterà ogni singola situazione e attiverà percorsi specifici per il trasporto nelle strutture sanitarie preposte oppure ad eseguire eventualmente i test necessari a domicilio".
> 
> ...



Ho una paura ottuta.
Mia sorella lavora in farmacia da quelle parti tra le altre cose.....


----------



## mabadi (21 Febbraio 2020)

ha giocato a pallone e partecipato a tre cene.


----------



## Super_Lollo (21 Febbraio 2020)

Ora si che inizio anche io a preoccuparmi.


----------



## admin (21 Febbraio 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ho una paura ottuta.
> Mia sorella lavora in farmacia da quelle parti tra le altre cose.....



Tranquillo che tra un po’, come in Cina, chiuderanno tutto: negozi, locali, scuole. 

Purtroppo, col PD e con i 5 Stalle non si poteva fare fine diversamente, come detto fin dall’inizio.


----------



## diavoloINme (21 Febbraio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Tranquillo che tra un po’, come in Cina, chiuderanno tutto: negozi, locali, scuole.
> 
> Purtroppo, col PD e con i 5 Stalle non si poteva fare fine diversa, come detto fin dall’inizio.



Purtroppo era prevedibile.


----------



## ilgallinaccio (21 Febbraio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Tranquillo che tra un po’, come in Cina, chiuderanno tutto: negozi, locali, scuole.
> 
> Purtroppo, col PD e con i 5 Stalle non si poteva fare fine diversa, come detto fin dall’inizio.



eh si, era scontato. ma almeno non siamo fascioleghisti. che schifo.


----------



## pazzomania (21 Febbraio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Tranquillo che tra un po’, come in Cina, chiuderanno tutto: negozi, locali, scuole.
> 
> Purtroppo, col PD e con i 5 Stalle non si poteva fare fine diversa, come detto fin dall’inizio.



Col ca.... che domenica 1 marzo vado allo stadio a vedere Milan Genoa


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (21 Febbraio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Tranquillo che tra un po’, come in Cina, chiuderanno tutto: negozi, locali, scuole.
> 
> Purtroppo, col PD e con i 5 Stalle non si poteva fare fine diversa, come detto fin dall’inizio.



IN Germania l' untore ne ha contagiati una quindicina in azienda. Pensate in Unilever che ha sedi e uffici in mezza italia che via vai di gente che è entrata in contatto con il contagiato. Poi la moglie nella scuola e in cinta, poveretta.


----------



## admin (21 Febbraio 2020)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> IN Germania l' untore ne ha contagiati una quindicina in azienda. Pensate in Unilever che ha sedi e uffici in mezza italia che via vai di gente che è entrata in contatto con il contagiato. Poi la moglie nella scuola e in cinta, poveretta.



Ovviamente non è così ma sembra davvero una situazione studiata a tavolino, da film: il supersoldato untore in modalità stealth che passa il virus ad uno che lavora in un’azienda enorme a sua volta sposato con una insegnante.


----------



## Andreas89 (21 Febbraio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Situazione gravissima in Lombardia dopo la positività di tre soggetti italiani ai coronavirus cinese.
> 
> Ecco il comunicato dell'assessore regionale Gallera:"Si invitano tutti i cittadini di Castiglione d'Adda e di Codogno, a scopo precauzionale, a rimanere in ambito domiciliare e ad evitare contatti sociali. Per coloro che riscontrino sintomi influenzali o problemi respiratori l'indicazione perentoria è di non recarsi in pronto soccorso ma di contattare direttamente il numero 112 che valuterà ogni singola situazione e attiverà percorsi specifici per il trasporto nelle strutture sanitarie preposte oppure ad eseguire eventualmente i test necessari a domicilio".
> 
> ...



Ma gli untori asintomatici sono portatori sani del virus ?


----------



## diavoloINme (21 Febbraio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ovviamente non è così ma sembra davvero una situazione studiata a tavolino, da film: il supersoldato untore in modalità stealth che passa il virus ad uno che lavora in un’azienda enorme a sua volta sposato con una insegnante.



Mancano giusto la prostituta , il prete che dice messa e la cassiera di un grande supermercato.


----------



## Super_Lollo (21 Febbraio 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Mancano giusto la prostituta , il prete che dice messa e la cassiera di un grande supermercato.



Se l avessi scritto io questo copione non sarei riuscito a farlo così articolato. Incredibile. 

Unica soluzione ora è alzare il livello di protezione al massimo.


----------



## gabri65 (21 Febbraio 2020)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Ma gli untori asintomatici sono portatori sani del virus ?



No, in generale. Sono infetti e probabilmente si ammaleranno, anche se non è automatico. Semplicemente non danno nessun segno di malattia a prima vista.

Se poi per accorgerti della malattia aspetti che si manifestino i sintomi (con 24 giorni di incubazione), sei fott*to.

Noi invece per rilevare la malattia ci siamo affidati ai termometrini e ai ciucciotti da neonato, invece di prendere misure impopolari ma di buon senso come il bloccare tutte le possibili sorgenti di arrivo dalla Cina.



Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Se l avessi scritto io questo copione non sarei riuscito a farlo così articolato. Incredibile.
> 
> Unica soluzione ora è alzare il livello di protezione al massimo.



Adesso?


----------



## admin (21 Febbraio 2020)

Comunque servirebbe qualcosa di drastico che sollevi tutti questi incapaci, da Dracula al Bibitaro passando per la Mummia, il Ministro laureato in scienze delle merendine e compagnacci vari.

Una situazione del genere bisogna affrontarla con i tecnici e con l’esercito. Non so se ci siano ancora margini (i buoi ormai sono scappati, come ampiamente previsto) ma è obbligatorio provarci.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (21 Febbraio 2020)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Se l avessi scritto io questo copione non sarei riuscito a farlo così articolato. Incredibile.
> 
> Unica soluzione ora è alzare il livello di protezione al massimo.



il prete c'era in Corea del Sud, che ne ha contagiati un centinaio. Solo oggi 50 casi in più e chissà quanti altri stanno per esplodere


----------



## willcoyote85 (21 Febbraio 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ho una paura ottuta.
> Mia sorella lavora in farmacia da quelle parti tra le altre cose.....



mia moglie in farmacia a parma, dove sono stati i cinesi. bene o male ci siamo dentro tutti


----------



## Milanforever26 (21 Febbraio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> La docente in un liceo. Santo Dio.



Speriamo fosse già a casa in maternità...di solito gli statali stanno a casa da subito..


----------



## admin (21 Febbraio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Comunque servirebbe qualcosa di drastico che sollevi tutti questi incapaci, da Dracula al Bibitaro passando per la Mummia, il Ministro laureato in scienze delle merendine e compagnacci vari.
> 
> Una situazione del genere bisogna affrontarla con i tecnici e con l’esercito. Non so se ci siano ancora margini (i buoi ormai sono scappati, come ampiamente previsto) ma è obbligatorio provarci.



Come Premier metteteci Burioni, il capo dello Spallanzani, chi volete, ma basta con questi fantocci che remano contro


----------



## pazzomania (21 Febbraio 2020)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Se l avessi scritto io questo copione non sarei riuscito a farlo così articolato. Incredibile.
> 
> Unica soluzione ora è alzare il livello di protezione al massimo.



Si adesso, buonanotte.

Il livello di protezione massimo andava alzato prima che i buoi scappassero dal recinto, l' abbiamo scritto 300 volte, anche se non siamo ne virologi ne infettivologi


----------



## willcoyote85 (21 Febbraio 2020)

immaginate la faccia da culo di rossi in questo momento.
comunque dai, voglio essere positivo. anche in altri stati ci sono stati casi e sono rimasti contenuti. stiamo a vedere.

però proprio farsi del male da soli è...
almeno si alzerà di nuovo l'attenzione, che stava calando...


----------



## Milanforever26 (21 Febbraio 2020)

Per chi l'ha visto, capirà questa scena, l'ultimo minuto e mezzo..


----------



## Mika (21 Febbraio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Situazione gravissima in Lombardia dopo la positività di tre soggetti italiani ai coronavirus cinese.
> 
> Ecco il comunicato dell'assessore regionale Gallera:"Si invitano tutti i cittadini di Castiglione d'Adda e di Codogno, a scopo precauzionale, a rimanere in ambito domiciliare e ad evitare contatti sociali. Per coloro che riscontrino sintomi influenzali o problemi respiratori l'indicazione perentoria è di non recarsi in pronto soccorso ma di contattare direttamente il numero 112 che valuterà ogni singola situazione e attiverà percorsi specifici per il trasporto nelle strutture sanitarie preposte oppure ad eseguire eventualmente i test necessari a domicilio".
> 
> ...



Siamo l'unico stato Europeo da quando è scoppiato il Corona Virus che ha due città in quarantena come se fossimo Cina. Grandioso...


----------



## pazzomania (21 Febbraio 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> immaginate la faccia da culo di rossi in questo momento.
> comunque dai, voglio essere positivo. anche in altri stati ci sono stati casi e sono rimasti contenuti. stiamo a vedere.
> 
> però proprio farsi del male da soli è...
> almeno si alzerà di nuovo l'attenzione, che stava calando...



Io sono "ottimista" sul contenimento, ma non vuol dire nulla.

Se viene qualcosa ad un tuo caro, o ad un tuo amico o a te stesso? sticazzi .....

L' abbiamo letteralmente fuori dalla porta. L' ho ad 1 ora di macchina.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (21 Febbraio 2020)

*Il cinese che ha contagiato tutti è un manager che lavora in una ditta di Fiorenzuola d'Arda, Piacenza.*


----------



## pazzomania (21 Febbraio 2020)

Mika ha scritto:


> Siamo l'unico stato Europeo da quando è scoppiato il Corona Virus che ha due città in quarantena come se fossimo Cina. Grandioso...



Era stato scritto in tutte le salse che l' Italia è una delle mete predilette dai cinesi, sia per lavoro che per svago. 

Semplice probabilità che accadesse qui.


----------



## admin (21 Febbraio 2020)

Quanto distano questi centri da Milano?


----------



## Lambro (21 Febbraio 2020)

Il punto come sempre è che dell'umanità , alle grandi lobby, frega il giusto.
Tra far fallire l'economia coi cinesi e far morire qualche persona, han scelto la seconda, è evidente.
Putin è al comando di una superpotenza, a lui dei contratti commerciali con la Cina frega nulla, è la Cina che si inginocchia.
Noi ci dobbiamo inginocchiare a tutti.
Maledetti.
Io ho parenti acquisiti nel lodigiano


----------



## Toby rosso nero (21 Febbraio 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Il cinese che ha contagiato tutti è un manager che lavora in una ditta di Fiorenzuola d'Arda, Piacenza.*



A due passi da casa mia. E' finita.


----------



## pazzomania (21 Febbraio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Quanto distano questi centri da Milano?



Poco, 1 ora. 

Quasi tutta la Lombardia in 1 ora raggiunge Milano, più o meno


----------



## AntaniPioco (21 Febbraio 2020)

Sembra che la moglie sia all'ottavo mese di gravidanza e che quindi fosse già da tempo in congedo di maternità, quindi non dovrebbero esserci problemi con il suo liceo


----------



## admin (21 Febbraio 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Il cinese che ha contagiato tutti è un manager che lavora in una ditta di Fiorenzuola d'Arda, Piacenza.*



Maledetto.


----------



## Super_Lollo (21 Febbraio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Quanto distano questi centri da Milano?



50/60 km più o meno


----------



## Super_Lollo (21 Febbraio 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> A due passi da casa mia. E' finita.



Addio fratello è stato un piacere condividere con te gioie e dolori.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (21 Febbraio 2020)

Ottimo, Fiorenzuola e Codogno, 10km da casa mia dove vivono i miei


----------



## willcoyote85 (21 Febbraio 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Io sono "ottimista" sul contenimento, ma non vuol dire nulla.
> 
> Se viene qualcosa ad un tuo caro, o ad un tuo amico o a te stesso? sticazzi .....
> 
> L' abbiamo letteralmente fuori dalla porta. L' ho ad 1 ora di macchina.



lasciamo perdere. è vicino anche a me e non credere che non ci pensi.... sto idiota che ha contagiato tutti lo metterei sulla sedia elettrica.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (21 Febbraio 2020)

Ho paura.


----------



## Super_Lollo (21 Febbraio 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> lasciamo perdere. è vicino anche a me e non credere che non ci pensi.... sto idiota che ha contagiato tutti lo metterei sulla sedia elettrica.


Ma il manager ? Quel pirla andrebbe messo alla sedia elettrica.


----------



## Mika (21 Febbraio 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Era stato scritto in tutte le salse che l' Italia è una delle mete predilette dai cinesi, sia per lavoro che per svago.
> 
> Semplice probabilità che accadesse qui.



Me lo immaginavo anche io al tempo ma non ho voluto scriverlo per non passare per quello con la fobia... purtroppo i nostri controlli non sono stati elevati come dovevano essere visto il flusso di viaggiatori Cinesi e Italiani da e per la Cina. E' stato trattato come una normale influenza. Non sono stati bloccati gli scali indiretti per e dalla Cina come doveva essere fatto. Forse sto scrivendo una cavolata, ma la penso così.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (21 Febbraio 2020)

ma Bonaccini isolerà i comuni emiliani interessati del piacentino come i colleghi lombardi?


----------



## gabri65 (21 Febbraio 2020)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Ho paura.



I cinesi in Toscana, sottoposti a controlli, sono stati portati ESATTAMENTE nel mio comune. Mettiti nei miei panni.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (21 Febbraio 2020)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma il manager ? Quel pirla andrebbe messo alla sedia elettrica.



Auguro a quel muso giallo figlio di peripatetica di finire molto male.

E se la situazione dovesse degenerare ci vorranno misure DRASTICISSIME contro la Cina.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (21 Febbraio 2020)

Ho zii con cui sono a diretto contatto ogni giorno che lavorano a Fiorenzuola.

Li sto chiamando in questo momento per capire quale sia la ditta.


----------



## Milanforever26 (21 Febbraio 2020)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Sembra che la moglie sia all'ottavo mese di gravidanza e che quindi fosse già da tempo in congedo di maternità, quindi non dovrebbero esserci problemi con il suo liceo



Roba che magari perde il bambino....


----------



## Milanforever26 (21 Febbraio 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Il cinese che ha contagiato tutti è un manager che lavora in una ditta di Fiorenzuola d'Arda, Piacenza.*



Chissà quanti giri e quante mani avrà stretto...in quanti ristoranti avrà mangiato..auguri...


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (21 Febbraio 2020)

Tra un mese sapremo come siamo messi realmente, se riusciremo a contenere questa cosa e non si saranno allargati i contagi a vista d’occhio potremo tirare un sospiro di sollievo. Speriamo bene.


----------



## MarcoG (21 Febbraio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Auguro a quel muso giallo figlio di peripatetica di finire molto male.
> 
> E se la situazione dovesse degenerare ci vorranno misure DRASTICISSIME contro la Cina.



Per favore, non iniziamo a sparare fesserie.

Il manager non è andato in Cina, ma ha avuto una cena con un soggetto poi rivelatosi contagiato. Al momento sono in corso i test per accertare che sia davvero infetto. Non si conosce neanche a sua nazionalità, si parla di cinese ma non ci sono conferme.

Non è che questo è andato a passeggio per Whuan...


----------



## admin (21 Febbraio 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Poco, 1 ora.
> 
> Quasi tutta la Lombardia in 1 ora raggiunge Milano, più o meno



Alla grande. Se il virus è già a Milano siamo tutti morti.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (21 Febbraio 2020)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> I cinesi in Toscana, sottoposti a controlli, sono stati portati ESATTAMENTE nel mio comune. Mettiti nei miei panni.


In Toscana dovreste tutti andare sotto la sede di quel povero mentecatto di Rossi e fargliela pagare, se succede qualcosa la responsabilità è la sua.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (21 Febbraio 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Il cinese che ha contagiato tutti è un manager che lavora in una ditta di Fiorenzuola d'Arda, Piacenza.*



Per la precisione questo tizio è rientrato dalla Cina, non è sicuro che sia un cinese.

Dettaglio che ora mi interessa pochissimo, ma per la cronaca.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (21 Febbraio 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ho zii con cui sono a diretto contatto ogni giorno che lavorano a Fiorenzuola.
> 
> Li sto chiamando in questo momento per capire quale sia la ditta.



l' azienda dovrebbe essere la MAE SpA. Cosi mi dicono i miei amici, il mio paese natale è a 10 km da Fiorenzuola, me la sto facendo sotto


----------



## Toby rosso nero (21 Febbraio 2020)

A Fiorenzuola la gente è ovviamente nel panico. RImandato forse anche il carnevale e si parla già di chiusura delle scuole.


----------



## MarcoG (21 Febbraio 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Per la precisione questo tizio è rientrato dalla Cina, non è sicuro che sia un cinese.
> 
> Dettaglio che ora mi interessa pochissimo, ma per la cronaca.



Lo dice il corriere, mentre repubblica dice di no, l'ansa non parla neanche di cinese (e dice che non è stato in cina).
Aspettiamo, ci sarà tempo e modo di fare processi a quello o questo.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (21 Febbraio 2020)

MarcoG ha scritto:


> Per favore, non iniziamo a sparare fesserie.
> 
> Il manager non è andato in Cina, ma ha avuto una cena con un soggetto poi rivelatosi contagiato. Al momento sono in corso i test per accertare che sia davvero infetto. Non si conosce neanche a sua nazionalità, si parla di cinese ma non ci sono conferme.
> 
> Non è che questo è andato a passeggio per Whuan...



Forse non sarà cinese ma è rientrato dalla Cina, che sia cinese o no, se è rientrato dalla Cina e non si è fatto vedere ha delle responsabilità enormi, sto cane.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (21 Febbraio 2020)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> l' azienda dovrebbe essere la MAE SpA. Cosi mi dicono i miei amici, il mio paese natale è a 10 km da Fiorenzuola, me la sto facendo sotto



Grazie, teniamoci aggiornati per tutto!


----------



## admin (21 Febbraio 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> A Fiorenzuola la gente è ovviamente nel panico. RImandato forse anche il carnevale e si parla già di chiusura delle scuole.



Taaaaaaacccccc


----------



## pazzomania (21 Febbraio 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> A Fiorenzuola la gente è ovviamente nel panico. RImandato forse anche il carnevale e si parla già di chiusura delle scuole.



Ovvio


----------



## MarcoG (21 Febbraio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Forse non sarà cinese ma è rientrato dalla Cina, che sia cinese o no, se è rientrato dalla Cina e non si è fatto vedere ha delle responsabilità enormi, sto cane,



Realmente ragazzi, prima di emettere giudizi (di morte nel tuo caso) verso qualcuno che non si conosce, almeno avere la decenza di avere informazioni certe.

Sto cane... asintomatico fino a ieri... per l'ansa neanche stato in cina.. boh


----------



## Milanforever26 (21 Febbraio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Alla grande. Se il virus è già a Milano siamo tutti morti.



Da Milano tempo 1 settimana il virus può arrivare in tutta italia quasi


----------



## Wetter (21 Febbraio 2020)

Si vabè ma ora non esagerate,siamo tutti d'accordo che dovevano essere prese misure drastiche per evitare che il tutto arrivasse in italia (un ringraziamento sentito al PD e ai 5 stelle)ma stiamo comunque parlando di un virus con un tasso di mortalità del 2%,non una mega infezione che fa trasformare i morti in Zombie....
Tornado a parlare della gestione politca del caso in italia,chiunque provi a dire o fare qualcosa al di fuori di quello che pensano i nostri fenomeni al governo viene additato come fascista,leghista e nazista...questa cosa deve smettere,speriamo che gli italiani tutti se ne siano resi conti stavolta.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (21 Febbraio 2020)

MarcoG ha scritto:


> Realmente ragazzi, prima di emettere giudizi (di morte nel tuo caso) verso qualcuno che non si conosce, almeno avere la decenza di avere informazioni certe.



SE è davvero rientrato dalla Cina e non ha preso provvedimenti si merita il peggio, punto e stop. Se non è rientrato dalla Cina è solo sfigato. Vedremo.



Wetter ha scritto:


> Si vabè ma ora non esagerate,siamo tutti d'accordo che dovevano essere prese misure drastiche per evitare che il tutto arrivasse in italia (un ringraziamento sentito al PD e ai 5 stelle)ma stiamo comunque parlando di un virus con un tasso di mortalità del 2%,non una mega infezione che fa trasformare i morti in Zombie....
> Tornado a parlare della gestione politca del caso in italia,chiunque provi a dire o fare qualcosa al di fuori di quello che pensano i nostri fenomeni al governo viene additato come fascista,leghista e nazista...questa cosa deve smettere,speriamo che gli italiani tutti se ne siano resi conti stavolta.



Infatti il problema non è il tasso di mortalità, ma la sua virulenza e la facilità di contagio. Prova a pensare se venisse contagiato il 30% della popolazione italiana quanti sarebbero i morti, con un 2% di mortalità.


----------



## admin (21 Febbraio 2020)

*A Codogno altri due casi sospetti oltre ai tre accertati. L’uomo contagiato il 16 febbraio era stato in ospedale per sintomi influenzali e rimandato a casa con terapia antibiotica.*


----------



## pazzomania (21 Febbraio 2020)

Wetter ha scritto:


> Si vabè ma ora non esagerate,siamo tutti d'accordo che dovevano essere prese misure drastiche per evitare che il tutto arrivasse in italia (un ringraziamento sentito al PD e ai 5 stelle)ma stiamo comunque parlando di un virus con un tasso di mortalità del 2%,non una mega infezione che fa trasformare i morti in Zombie....
> Tornado a parlare della gestione politca del caso in italia,chiunque provi a dire o fare qualcosa al di fuori di quello che pensano i nostri fenomeni al governo viene additato come fascista,leghista e nazista...questa cosa deve smettere,speriamo che gli italiani tutti se ne siano resi conti stavolta.



1 mese di ospedale, in terapia intensiva con la pomonite, non ti offendere, ma lo lascio volentieri a te.


----------



## MarcoG (21 Febbraio 2020)

L'insegnante era in congedo e non insegna al liceo. Così sembra.


----------



## pazzomania (21 Febbraio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> *A Codogno altri due casi sospetti oltre ai tre accertati. L’uomo contagiato il 16 febbraio era stato in ospedale per sintomi influenzali e rimandato a casa con terapia antibiotica.*



Questo è un super untore, chissà quanti ne ha infettati.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (21 Febbraio 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Da Milano tempo 1 settimana il virus può arrivare in tutta italia quasi



ma se il virus è all' Unilever per forza è già a Milano. Mi sorprende che il primo caso non sia già emerso, visto il gran numero di cinesi e comunque di persone che si spostano per turismo e lavoro qui. Tra l'altro, Codogno e Fiorenzuola sono molto vicine a Milano, con migliaia di pendolari ogni giorno


----------



## AntaniPioco (21 Febbraio 2020)

Una piccola nota giuridica: ci sono molte sentenze nella giurisprudenza di soggetti con hiv che, non avendo informato le partner, sono stati condannati per la diffusione dell'epidemia. In questi casi però c'era il dolo, nel senso che i soggetti contagiati, consapevolmente, si accoppiavano trasmettendo la patologia alla partner.

Chissà se una responsabilità del genere può essere configurabile, solo dal punto di vista colposo, per il soggetto rientrato dalla Cina senza sottoporsi ad alcun controllo.

Io abito a Sanremo, forse avrete sentito che nei giorni scorsi una persona qui si è messa in quarantena da sola dopo essere sbarcata da una nave cambogiana su cui c'era una persona infetta. In seguito il soggetto è risultato negativo, ma almeno ha avuto il buonsenso di informare le autorità
Ci vuole più cautela con queste cose


----------



## Stex (21 Febbraio 2020)

ma se lo beccasse gigino o conte sto virus... vorrei vdere poi se sono ancora contro i fascisti!


----------



## Wetter (21 Febbraio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> SE è davvero rientrato dalla Cina e non ha preso provvedimenti si merita il peggio, punto e stop. Se non è rientrato dalla Cina è solo sfigato. Vedremo.
> 
> 
> 
> Infatti il problema non è il tasso di mortalità, ma la sua virulenza e la facilità di contagio. Prova a pensare se venisse contagiato il 30% della popolazione italiana quanti sarebbero i morti, con un 2% di mortalità.



Per quale motivo dovrebbe essere infettato il 30% della popolazione italiana?
Se non è successo in Cina,dove il virus è scoppiato nel bel mezzo di città con decine di milioni di persone e dove le norme igenico-sanitarie sono anni luce distanti dagli standard italiani perchè dovrebbe succedere a noi?



pazzomania ha scritto:


> 1 mese di ospedale, in terapia intensiva con la pomonite, non ti offendere, ma lo lascio volentieri a te.


Ma per carità,ci mancherebbe...nessuno sta dicendo il contrario.


----------



## admin (21 Febbraio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> SE è davvero rientrato dalla Cina e non ha preso provvedimenti si merita il peggio, punto e stop. Se non è rientrato dalla Cina è solo sfigato. Vedremo.
> 
> 
> 
> Infatti il problema non è il tasso di mortalità, ma la sua virulenza e la facilità di contagio. Prova a pensare se venisse contagiato il 30% della popolazione italiana quanti sarebbero i morti, con un 2% di mortalità.



Ancora con sto 2%? Sono numeri cinesi che non valgono nulla. Nel caso del regista cinese e della famiglia abbiamo il 100% di mortalità


----------



## Toby rosso nero (21 Febbraio 2020)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> l' azienda dovrebbe essere la MAE SpA. Cosi mi dicono i miei amici, il mio paese natale è a 10 km da Fiorenzuola, me la sto facendo sotto


*
Confermo che la ditta è MAE spa. 

Oggi la ditta è chiusa.*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (21 Febbraio 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *
> Confermo che la ditta è MAE spa.
> 
> Oggi la ditta è chiusa.*



COnfermato dai miei zii che lavorano nello stesso quartiere di questa ditta. Il panico è TOTALE.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (21 Febbraio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ancora con sto 2%? Sono numeri cinesi che non valgono nulla. Nel caso del regista cinese e della famiglia abbiamo il 100% di mortalità



Si in quel caso si, in effetti non si sa quali siano i numeri reali, un po’ di speranza la da il post di ieri di Pazzomania http://www.milanworld.net/coronavirus-situazione-generale-apparente-miglioramento-vt86400.html


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (21 Febbraio 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> COnfermato dai miei zii che lavorano nello stesso quartiere di questa ditta. Il panico è TOTALE.



Purtroppo secondo me questo è solo l’inizio.


----------



## admin (21 Febbraio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Si in quel caso si, in effetti non si sa quali siano i numeri reali, un po’ di speranza la da il post di ieri di Pazzomania http://www.milanworld.net/coronavirus-situazione-generale-apparente-miglioramento-vt86400.html



Putroppo sono sempre numeri cinesi, che valgono meno di zero.


----------



## mabadi (21 Febbraio 2020)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Una piccola nota giuridica: ci sono molte sentenze nella giurisprudenza di soggetti con hiv che, non avendo informato le partner, sono stati condannati per la diffusione dell'epidemia. In questi casi però c'era il dolo, nel senso che i soggetti contagiati, consapevolmente, si accoppiavano trasmettendo la patologia alla partner.
> 
> Chissà se una responsabilità del genere può essere configurabile, solo dal punto di vista colposo, per il soggetto rientrato dalla Cina senza sottoporsi ad alcun controllo.
> 
> ...



onestamente non credo proprio, e ti spiego il motivo, tu Stato devi prevedere che chi torna dalla Cina debba seguire un determinato protocollo quarantena in un'isola lontana; se tu Stato non prevedi nulla, perchè sei composto da una massa di incompetenti, allora da me cittadino cosa pretendi.
Poi se mi obblighi alla quarantena lo stipendio me lo paga l'inps in caso di autoquarantena dubito.
Aggiungi che, come riportato nel topic l’uomo contagiato il 16 febbraio era stato in ospedale per sintomi influenzali e rimandato a casa con terapia antibiotica.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (21 Febbraio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Putroppo sono sempre numeri cinesi, che valgono meno di zero.



Poi ci sarebbe anche l’esempio della Germania, dove hanno avuto 16 contagi ma non sembra che stiano aumentando. In Europa fino alla scoperta di questi casi di oggi erano stati 35 in tutto (o 40, non ricordo bene).

La verità come scrivevo una pagina fa la sapremo tra un mesetto. La verità riguardo alla portata di questo virus, intendo. Speriamo bene va. 

Se non salteranno fuori molti nuovi casi da qui alla seconda metà di Marzo potremo dirci fortunati.


----------



## Wetter (21 Febbraio 2020)

Ecco una stima aggiornata ad oggi dei casi confermati in giro per il mondo,poi i complottisti diranno che questi dati,rilasciati dalla BBC,sono assolutamente fake.






In Cina i casi confermati sono 75 000 con 2200 decessi


----------



## Milanforever26 (21 Febbraio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> *A Codogno altri due casi sospetti oltre ai tre accertati. L’uomo contagiato il 16 febbraio era stato in ospedale per sintomi influenzali e rimandato a casa con terapia antibiotica.*



Chissà se all'ospedale aveva detto di essere stato di recente in cina sto disgraziato.......nel caso invece i disgraziati sarebbero i medici...


----------



## admin (21 Febbraio 2020)

Non so se sarà così e spero di no, però direi che visto l’andazzo bisogna iniziare a farsi la bocca ad un isolamento collettivo, stile Cina di m....

Qui è come fermare l’aria con le dita.


----------



## koti (21 Febbraio 2020)

Wetter ha scritto:


> Si vabè ma ora non esagerate,siamo tutti d'accordo che dovevano essere prese misure drastiche per evitare che il tutto arrivasse in italia (un ringraziamento sentito al PD e ai 5 stelle)ma stiamo comunque parlando di un virus con un tasso di mortalità del 2%,non una mega infezione che fa trasformare i morti in Zombie....
> Tornado a parlare della gestione politca del caso in italia,chiunque provi a dire o fare qualcosa al di fuori di quello che pensano i nostri fenomeni al governo viene additato come fascista,leghista e nazista...questa cosa deve smettere,speriamo che gli italiani tutti se ne siano resi conti stavolta.



Paradossalmente è molto più pericoloso di virus con letalità altissima come Ebola. 

La spagnola, la pandemia che ha causato più morti nella storia, aveva un tasso di moralità poco più alto (per fortuna sistema sanitario e misure di contenimento non sono quelli del 1918).


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (21 Febbraio 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Chissà se all'ospedale aveva detto di essere stato di recente in cina sto disgraziato.......nel caso invece i disgraziati sarebbero i medici...



da quel che si legge questo manager Unilever non è stato in Cina


----------



## gabri65 (21 Febbraio 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> COnfermato dai miei zii che lavorano nello stesso quartiere di questa ditta. Il panico è TOTALE.



Certo che il panico è totale. Per quanto mi riguarda, anche e soprattutto per il timore di quello che adesso faranno in materia i nostri politicanti, che ce lo hanno fatto arrivare sulla soglia di casa a causa della loro insulsa dabbenaggine.


----------



## nik10jb (21 Febbraio 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Chissà se all'ospedale aveva detto di essere stato di recente in cina sto disgraziato.......nel caso invece i disgraziati sarebbero i medici...



Lui non è stato in Cina. E' stato a cena con una persona che era stata in Cina


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (21 Febbraio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> *A Codogno altri due casi sospetti oltre ai tre accertati. L’uomo contagiato il 16 febbraio era stato in ospedale per sintomi influenzali e rimandato a casa con terapia antibiotica.*



E' quello che ho sempre pensato, questa sembra influenza e ti danno l'antibiotico e intanto contagi tutti... Bisognerebbe fare il test a tutti quelli che presentano sintomi influenzali, però è impossibile farlo


----------



## admin (21 Febbraio 2020)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> E' quello che ho sempre pensato, questa sembra influenza e ti danno l'antibiotico e intanto contagi tutti... Bisognerebbe fare il test a tutti quelli che presentano sintomi influenzali, però è impossibile farlo



Hanno creato il virus perfetto questo maledetti


----------



## Milanforever26 (21 Febbraio 2020)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> da quel che si legge questo manager Unilever non è stato in Cina





nik10jb ha scritto:


> Lui non è stato in Cina. E' stato a cena con una persona che era stata in Cina



Si ma se anche sei entrato in contatto con chi è rientrato dalla cina e poi presenti dei sintomi..insomma ma un minimo di responsabilità??
E non mi dite che "eh ma non lo sapeva"...la vedo dura..perché come mai adesso emerge di si?
A una cena siamo un gruppo di manager e uno è stato da poco in Cina..sicuro guarda che non viene fuori..sicuro...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (21 Febbraio 2020)

L'ultima volta che sono stato fisicamente a Fiorenzuola è stato dicembre. *Da un dentista. *
I miei familiari stretti ci sono stati a inizio gennaio. i miezi zii ci sono ogni giorno. Ho una seconda casa di campagna distante 10 minuti di auto da lì.

Capite che me la sta facendo sotto. Sono qui con whatsapp impazzito e trentamila messaggi che mi arrivano da decine di conoscenti.


----------



## mabadi (21 Febbraio 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Chissà se all'ospedale aveva detto di essere stato di recente in cina sto disgraziato.......nel caso invece i disgraziati sarebbero i medici...



penso sia il tipo che ha cenato con quello che era andato in Cina


----------



## MarcoG (21 Febbraio 2020)

Secondo l'Ansa il collega con cui è andato a cena ora è ricoverato a milano


----------



## mabadi (21 Febbraio 2020)

il silenzio del Governo sul punto lascia senza parole.


----------



## admin (21 Febbraio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Situazione gravissima in Lombardia dopo la positività di tre soggetti italiani ai coronavirus cinese.
> 
> Ecco il comunicato dell'assessore regionale Gallera:"Si invitano tutti i cittadini di Castiglione d'Adda e di Codogno, a scopo precauzionale, a rimanere in ambito domiciliare e ad evitare contatti sociali. Per coloro che riscontrino sintomi influenzali o problemi respiratori l'indicazione perentoria è di non recarsi in pronto soccorso ma di contattare direttamente il numero 112 che valuterà ogni singola situazione e attiverà percorsi specifici per il trasporto nelle strutture sanitarie preposte oppure ad eseguire eventualmente i test necessari a domicilio".
> 
> ...



Leggete e quotate


----------



## Wetter (21 Febbraio 2020)

Da quello che si è capito,il tipo Infetto è stato contagiato da una persona che aveva fatto un viaggio in cina ma,al suo ritorno (e anche adesso) non presenta alcun tipo di sintomo.Una sorta di paziente zero,portatore sano del virus.Data la mia totale ignoranza in materia,vorrei sapere quanto è raro un paziente zero,insomma ogni quanti casi si verifica un portatore sano di una malattia.Se fosse rarissimo,siamo stati solo sfigati noi a beccarlo,altrimenti la faccenda sarebbe più grave.
Detto questo,da quello che si apprende da alcune fonti giornalistiche,il tizio infettato e con sintomi non si è fatto mancare nulla in queste ultime settimane,varie cene,una corsa podistica e una partita di calcetto.


----------



## MarcoG (21 Febbraio 2020)

Wetter ha scritto:


> Da quello che si è capito,il tipo Infetto è stato contagiato da una persona che aveva fatto un viaggio in cina ma,al suo ritorno (e anche adesso) non presenta alcun tipo di sintomo.Una sorta di paziente zero,portatore sano del virus.Data la mia totale ignoranza in materia,vorrei sapere quanto è raro un paziente zero,insomma ogni quanti casi si verifica un portatore sano di una malattia.Se fosse rarissimo,siamo stati solo sfigati noi a beccarlo,altrimenti la faccenda sarebbe più grave.
> Detto questo,da quello che si apprende da alcune fonti giornalistiche,il tizio infettato e con sintomi non si è fatto mancare nulla in queste ultime settimane,varie cene,una corsa podistica e una partita di calcetto.



Non è asintomatico. Ha preso il virus ma non ha mostrato sintomi, come normale, nei primi giorni di incubazione. 
Un asintomatico totale (che non li presenta mai) è raro, molto raro. Ma non è questo il caso visto che è ricoverato (così sembra, parliamo sempre per sentito dire).


----------



## MarcoG (21 Febbraio 2020)

.


----------



## MarcoG (21 Febbraio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Situazione gravissima in Lombardia dopo la positività di tre soggetti italiani ai coronavirus cinese.
> 
> Ecco il comunicato dell'assessore regionale Gallera:"Si invitano tutti i cittadini di Castiglione d'Adda e di Codogno, a scopo precauzionale, a rimanere in ambito domiciliare e ad evitare contatti sociali. Per coloro che riscontrino sintomi influenzali o problemi respiratori l'indicazione perentoria è di non recarsi in pronto soccorso ma di contattare direttamente il numero 112 che valuterà ogni singola situazione e attiverà percorsi specifici per il trasporto nelle strutture sanitarie preposte oppure ad eseguire eventualmente i test necessari a domicilio".
> 
> ...



.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (21 Febbraio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Situazione gravissima in Lombardia dopo la positività di tre soggetti italiani ai coronavirus cinese.
> 
> Ecco il comunicato dell'assessore regionale Gallera:"Si invitano tutti i cittadini di Castiglione d'Adda e di Codogno, a scopo precauzionale, a rimanere in ambito domiciliare e ad evitare contatti sociali. Per coloro che riscontrino sintomi influenzali o problemi respiratori l'indicazione perentoria è di non recarsi in pronto soccorso ma di contattare direttamente il numero 112 che valuterà ogni singola situazione e attiverà percorsi specifici per il trasporto nelle strutture sanitarie preposte oppure ad eseguire eventualmente i test necessari a domicilio".
> 
> ...



*Sono in corso le visite e i controlli per tutti i dipendenti della MAE di Fiorenzuola, ditta del manager possibile portatore zero.*


----------



## mabadi (21 Febbraio 2020)

pare che il paziente 0 sia rientrato il 20 gennaio ed avrebbe accusato una lieve influenza il 10 febbraio.
C'è qualcosa che non torna. tra la cena ed i sintomi del 2 contagiato sarebbero passati 16 giorni. morale non si sa ancora chi sia il paziente 0 o serve la vera quarantena e non la quindicena


----------



## pazzomania (21 Febbraio 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Sono in corso le visite e i controlli per tutti i dipendenti della MAE di Fiorenzuola, ditta del manager possibile portatore zero.*



Per fortuna siamo in Italia, e piano piano li vanno a prendere tutti.

Ma durante questa fase bisogna vedere quanti ne vengono contagiati.

Ma io dico, siamo nel 2020, si sa chi viaggia, ci sono 100.000 controlli quando prendi un dannato aereo.

Si sapeva chi fosse tornato, anche con scali ecc, bisognava andarli a prendere subito.


----------

